# Removing large mirror



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Not that large but 2' x 8'. Customer has a wall with these,not continuous there is space between panels.
I don't know if it's taped, spot glued or fully adhere. Outside of flat out breaking, any clever ideas to release these.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Are they going to be reused?Most of these I've taken out are secured with spots of mastic.Tricky to get loose but I have done it several times using a long thin blade.If not being reused ,tape them up good with some duct tape and break them.


----------



## biggs0 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ive had some luck shimming them. Lots and lots of shims. As said above tape the mirror.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

A contractor friend of mine was removing one on a job and once free it got away from him and slid down the wall, severing the water supply pipe for the toilet!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

mako1 said:


> Are they going to be reused?Most of these I've taken out are secured with spots of mastic.Tricky to get loose but I have done it several times using a long thin blade.If not being reused ,tape them up good with some duct tape and break them.


No not reused. I too have removed mirrors that were just attached with gobs of mastic. Some cases you can get lucky and the paper on the rock or bond releases without popping the mirror, other times.......

Naturally we will tape for safety...but I was wondering about Goo Gone or something that can be sprayed and soaked.

Also so on wiki the use of a thin wire wrapped around the window slid down the back side in a sawing motion. Sounds like a long shot but clever.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I use 2 suction cups from HD or some other type the go for $6 or so and rock the mirror right off the wall... Just wear gloves and eye protection and it will come right out in pieces or as the whole thing.

Good luck T


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

biggs0 said:


> Ive had some luck shimming them. Lots and lots of shims. As said above tape the mirror.


Same here, with a bucket of patience sometimes for the adhesive's slow relaxation. I've heard of the wire trick but never had to try it.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have tried the wire trick with a G string from a guitar.It is the smallest wound string and it does work.
Tried it with a g string from my girlfriend dresser and it didn't work so well.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe it was too big!:lol: kidding good call on the guitar cord


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

biggs0 said:


> Ive had some luck shimming them. Lots and lots of shims. As said above tape the mirror.


This is it right here. I have successfully removed at least 30 large mirrors in the last 3 years without one breaking. The bigger ones will require help though, cause when it breaks loose, it can be fast and heavy.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

mako1 said:


> I have tried the wire trick with a G string from a guitar.It is the smallest wound string and it does work.
> *Tried it with a g string from my girlfriend* dresser and it didn't work so well.


It's OK if you're only flossing...


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Cover them with Grace Ice and Water shield and get the glass started with a flat bar, then just pull it off the wall. Removing glass with Grace on it makes for a ultra fast removal. Almost all of the glass will remain stuck to the grace so the mess is minimal. The Grace allows the broken glass to pretty much retain its shape and it will stay semi rigid making for easy transport to the dumpster.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Shims and suction cups. I like the better suction cups. But a handle on a two cup works good,too. A two cup gives you some insurance if one cup breaks loose. And two guys.

tTke your time. Get a few shims going near each other. You'll hear the drywall slowly ripping. Add more shims and just keep slowly working them.


----------



## Builderbob 72 (Dec 15, 2010)

I did this when someone offered me free mirrors for a karate school I was building. 

Wear heavy gloves and two layers of clothing. I stood on a ladder so that my chest was even with the top of the mirror. Start at the top by prying away from the wall so the glass starts to flex and hold it with steady pressure when you feel it is starting to reach a snapping point. Hold it...hold it... Eventually, the mastic will pop (you will hear the subtle ripping that will signal you're making progress, a sound like peeling your sweaty leg off cheap vinyl seats) 

You are tearing the top layer of drywall paper off of the gypsum. Pry and hold further until you feel the next level pop. Rinse and repeat. When you get close to the bottom, get ready to support the entire weight of the glass, because it will drop after the last mastic circle has let go, unless it is supported by a J channel.

I was left with (8) 4 x 7 full panels of mirror, broke none of them. There were globs of mastic stuck to the back, but I just reattached it with new mastic is separate spots. Now transporting them was an entirely different story!

All this goes out the window if you're not attached to drywall...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

greg24k said:


> I use 2 suction cups from HD or some other type the go for $6 or so and rock the mirror right off the wall... Just wear gloves and eye protection and it will come right out in pieces or as the whole thing.
> 
> Good luck T


I used to do it that way with good suction cups until my glass guy showed me his scars on his arms from a mirror breaking. He now wears kevlar sleeves and a full mask. 

He told me to just use wedges if possible and listen for the paper tearing. If it tears then use the cups, if no tearing call him


----------



## flynnworx (Nov 4, 2011)

Call a glass sub!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I did call a glass and mirror company. They wanted no part of it


----------



## flynnworx (Nov 4, 2011)

You need these then; say a prayer and pull it off. Upper corners usually pop loose first and work your way down. I bought mine from glass/mirror sub


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Back by popular demand...


----------

